# Hand washing bras



## Saja (Feb 13, 2008)

I just decided to handwash my bras ( i have a massive amount of new ones) and I am wondering if there are any tips. Its kind of a pain to do.


----------



## Karren (Feb 13, 2008)

I just throw mine in the washing machine... Cause I'm lazy... My wife washes her's in Woolite and follows the directions on the label...


----------



## Anthea (Feb 13, 2008)

I just throw mine in the machine too.


----------



## sarona (Feb 14, 2008)

ehehehe 

same here

throooooow it in the washing machine


----------



## butterflyblue (Feb 14, 2008)

Delicate cycle, cold, woolite-takes good care of them!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Feb 19, 2008)

Washing machine. I think there's a trend... Anthea, Karren and me. Huuummm.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 19, 2008)

LOL @ Lisa!! Im lazy, I use the washing machine,, lmao


----------



## Jadeanne (Feb 19, 2008)

My wife and I both use the washing machine, using cold water, hooking them before they go in, and line dry.


----------



## KristinB (Feb 19, 2008)

I wash them in the washing machine on cold with them hooked and let them air dry. Sometimes I throw them in a lingerie bag.


----------



## Ashley (Feb 19, 2008)

My bras are washed in a lingerie bag.

I've read pretty bad reviews for the BraBaby on Amazon:

Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: BraBABY


----------



## chocobon (Feb 19, 2008)

I hand wash,I soak em first in warm water with detergent, then after 15 min I come and wash!!


----------



## 4getmeNot (Feb 20, 2008)

i'm wayy to busy to handwash mine. i put them in one of those lingerie bags &amp; throw it in the wash. then i let them air dry. air drying is the most important step, as heat destroys the material &amp; shape of your bras.


----------



## hc123 (Feb 20, 2008)

gentle cycle in the machine with the no spin option.. then i just hang dry..


----------



## clarebear86 (Mar 9, 2008)

mine go in the washer 2


----------



## internetchick (Mar 9, 2008)

Mine go into Woolite bra wash bags, then in the machine on the delicate cycle with soap for delicates, then I air dry them.


----------



## magosienne (Mar 9, 2008)

if mom has some to wash too, machine. we put everything in the bag, we use either the delicate or the wool program with the special laundry soap for wool.

if we only have one or two, it's hand wash. i pick the wool laundry soap, put it in the bathroom sink with hot water, and put my bras in it. i try to wash them for five minutes then let them sit in the water for 10 more minutes. then i rinse thoroughly and towel dry the bras.


----------



## Janet Bern (Mar 9, 2008)

I usually do a cold water wash in washing machine but make sure the clasps are closed.


----------



## vanilla_sky (Mar 10, 2008)

I always handwash mine, it makes them last longer. I just use some warm water, and little bit of regular, liquid detergent. Then I squish them, soak for like 15 minutes, then squish some more, rinse very well and hang to dry


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 10, 2008)

I handwash mine


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 31, 2008)

i must be horrible to my bra's i throw them in with all my other stuff, no special cycle than into the dryer the go. if they are lucky and i see them going into the dryer than i may put them out to dry. other wise it is high heat for an hour, (they are usually with jeans and towels and other things of the sort)


----------



## valley (Mar 31, 2008)

I throw mine in the washer and hang them to dry. I tried drying one in the dryer once (was in a hurry and it was my favorite!) and it ruined it!




I have a family of 5...I dont have time for handwashing anything, lol!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Apr 11, 2008)

I put mine in the washing machine too, but my underwire always breaks. I think I need to wash them on delicate but I always forget :|


----------



## horsienut (Apr 16, 2008)

Mine go in the machine, cold water, but ALWAYS in a laundry bag. I have never had an underwire break or a bra go misshapen. I always hang them to dry too.


----------



## yello (Apr 16, 2008)

Washing MAchine for me... i am too lazy


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 17, 2008)

I used to throw them in the washer but i bought one of those balls that you can put them in. It works fine and I've never had any problems but I wonder sometimes if they're being washed right.


----------

